# Best CFRC in Ontario?



## 4444 (24 Jul 2006)

Hi all,

I have kind of an odd question; anyone have an opinion on which CFRC in Ontario I should go to? My options are Hamilton, Toronto, or possibly Ottawa if it's worth it.

The reason why I ask is because I'm currently living in Iowa, USA (yes I am a Canadian citizen), and I'd like to go in to a recruiting center to ask some questions. Since it's an 11 hour drive to the closest recruiting center I figured I'd see if anyone preferred one over the other. I'm sure they're all fairly similar, but it'd save me from choosing purely at random...


----------



## Shamrock (24 Jul 2006)

Call me bonkers, but you'll probably find all the CFRC's will have similar levels of professionalism and competence; and by that, I mean highly professional and highly competent.


----------



## fleeingjam (24 Jul 2006)

Well this thread may help some

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39588.0.html

But like kenny said "all the CFRC's will have similar levels of professionalism and competence."

-Syed


----------



## 4444 (24 Jul 2006)

Thanks. Kind of figured that would be the general response. Also figured that most (if not all) recruits would have gone to their local recruiting center and not 'comparison shopped' for CFRC's, so to speak. I think I'll go with whoever is more willing to set an appointment with me....

Thanks again.


----------



## GAP (24 Jul 2006)

Just a stupid ignorant rant that had no place here...sorry


----------



## armyrules (24 Jul 2006)

^^  I agree with GAP get all the info beforehand so you don't waste time or expensive gas for no reason. It pays to do your homework. I've only dealt with the Ottawa CFRC so Ican't comment on any of the others.


----------



## kitrad1 (24 Jul 2006)

You should go to the CFRC nearest you.

Be advised that you will not be reimbursed for any costs incurred outside of Canada. From your point of entry into Canada, you could expect to be reimbursed for reasonable expenses, in accordance with government of Canada and CF financial rules and regulations. 

Regardless of the this, you can expect good quality service from any CFRC or Detachment.


----------



## Sub_Guy (24 Jul 2006)

I dealt with 2 back in 96.

In February of 96 I walked into the recruiting center in Toronto, seriously they didn't give me the time of day, maybe it was my approach, maybe the guy was having a bad day, maybe he was sick of civies asking stupid questions.... (background, I am a basebrat, both parents wore the uniform, so I had a good idea of what I was doing when I walked in there).  

After moving back with Mommy and Daddy (Rusagonis or CFB Gagetown for those who have no idea where that place is)  on 1 May 96 I walked into the CFRC there, did some asking, like what trades are open, I thought going CBT arms would have been open, but they were focused on the Navy.....  I did all my testing, interviews, during that first week/second week of May..........I got sworn in on the 22 May 1996....  So in my dealings with two CFRC's I got two completely different situations, and I approached both exactly the same way.  IMHO there isn't any difference, I would say what happened to me was isolated, and probably if I would have gone back to the Toronto CFRC, a few days later I probably would have been given excellent service.

But, I know this could be an urban legend or something, doesn't the military recruit more people from areas where unemployment or job prospects aren't so good?  I know that may sound stupid, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## 4444 (24 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> I'm flabbergasted....amazed....bewildered...and all the other stuff
> 
> I have watched many, many threads start up, asking a simple question that could have been answered by picking up the phone, or clicking on the DND website. And, when they get here, they don't search....they expect everyone to immediately jump to and answer their question.
> 
> ...



Wait, what? MSN speak? Misspellings? Could you perhaps clarify what, exactly, was misspelt and which words were 'MSN speak'?

I'm sorry, did you just post to the wrong thread? What exactly are you talking about?

Is it really too much to ask for an appointment before going to a recruiting center? I didn't realize that it was considered selfish to do so. Isn't that their job?

And, just out of curiosity, what exactly was I supposed to find on the DND website or over the phone other than their location? I'd recommend reading my initial post again (or, as it seems more likely, for the first time). I was simply looking for some way to differentiate between several recruiting centers while fully expecting them, as Callsign Kenny wisely pointed out, to have virtually identical levels of professionalism and competence.

As I said, did you accidentally post to the wrong thread? I'm completely 'flabbergasted.....amazed...bewlidered...and all that other stuff' at your response.


----------



## GAP (24 Jul 2006)

Your post was probably the wrong one in a long line of posts. Looking back, I owe you an apology...You were asking where to go from the US...what you were asking made sense...sorry I missed that. The rest was aimed at other threads started over some pretty simple stuff, and I was ranting...just at the wrong person/thread   8)


----------



## 4444 (24 Jul 2006)

No worries. I've read quite a few posts here and completely understand and agree with your point.

Hmm, on re-reading my response I did actually use the word 'misspelt' where I should have used 'misspelled', so in a way your original statement was correct..  ;D


----------



## GAP (24 Jul 2006)

Considering I did the reverse in 1966 I understand where you are coming from...wish there had been forums then, would have solved a lot of problems. Instead, I travelled down from Winnipeg to Minneapolis (12 hr bus ride) to ask for information. Started the process, and the US consulate in Winnipeg helped after that until I had to go down to swear in.   

If there is a consulate nearby, check with the recruiting center to see if they can be an intermediary...I don't know if that is a feasible approach since all the changes.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jul 2006)

You don't need to travel to a CFRC to get answers to your questions.  Use the "Ask us" feature on the recruiting website and a very competent person will answer all of your questions and if you ask they will even call you.  Driving 11 plus hours to the nearest CFRC to ask questions is not a indication of desire and dedication but would definitely be an indication of stupidity.  Use the services available and save gas.  You will get the opportunity to travel to the nearest CFRC when and if you do the processing.


----------



## 4444 (24 Jul 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You don't need to travel to a CFRC to get answers to your questions.  Use the "Ask us" feature on the recruiting website and a very competent person will answer all of your questions and if you ask they will even call you.  Driving 11 plus hours to the nearest CFRC to ask questions is not a indication of desire and dedication but would definitely be an indication of stupidity.  Use the services available and save gas.  You will get the opportunity to travel to the nearest CFRC when and if you do the processing.



Thanks for the response; you make a good point. I did actually ask a couple of questions through the "Ask Us" section of the recruiting website, but was essentially told that each applicant was evaluated on a case by case basis and I should really just apply.

You certainly make a really good point about looking stupid for driving that kind of distance. Hadn't really thought about what kind of impression it would make, bit if it makes any impression at all it would certainly be that of stupidity.

I suppose I should really explain what I'm hoping to get out of physically going to a recruiting center; I'm hoping to sit down with someone from medical and getting a preliminary evaluation on my chances of successfully entering the Infantry. I'm not really looking for any particular feedback about my motivations (unless, of course, somebody REALLY feels like giving it) from the forum, just wanted to give some perspective on why I'd make such a long trip to simply visit a recruiter. I'm not doing this to demonstrate any kind of superior level of dedication or whatnot. I'm sure there are plenty of recruits with an equal desire to join that don't have to spend a couple of days driving.

Plus it's a great excuse to go on a mini vacation!  ;D
Haven't been on a good road trip for a while.


----------



## kincanucks (25 Jul 2006)

_I'm hoping to sit down with someone from medical and getting a preliminary evaluation on my chances of successfully entering the Infantry._

Ahhh well as I usually like to state when it comes to medical issues:

Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you. 

That is also pretty close to what the medical person will tell you too.  Good luck.


----------



## kitrad1 (25 Jul 2006)

4444 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response; you make a good point. I did actually ask a couple of questions through the "Ask Us" section of the recruiting website, but was essentially told that each applicant was evaluated on a case by case basis and I should really just apply.
> 
> Sounds like you just saved 11 plus hours of driving!
> 
> ...


----------



## 4444 (25 Jul 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> That is also pretty close to what the medical person will tell you too.  Good luck.



Hmm, so no chance they'd give me any evaluation at all? Not looking for anything close to a guarantee, just a vague 'yeah there would be a reasonable chance you'd make it through' or a 'not a chance in hell' type answer.

I'm assuming from the previous posts that the answer is that it would be inappropriate for the med staff at the recruiting center to comment on my specific case without going through the application process, and that they would likely respond accordingly (regardless of whether or not I had an appointment) Figured I'd just double check with the forum anyway though in case I was wrong...

Needless to say I'm starting to rethink my road trip


----------

